# Guitar work in London Ontario?



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm considering relocating to London and wonder where you guys get your repair and setup work done? Reason I'm asking is that I'm a rather good tech who's worked at The Twelfth Fret and The Arts, with a specialty in making guitars play just fantastically. Anyplace worth approaching?


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

Don't know too many, I always go to Guitar Works, Reiner does all my work and does a great job. You may want to touch base with him.


----------



## Jimmypaz (Sep 15, 2009)

You could also check in at Bellone music. Talk to John Bellone Jr. , with your experience you might get on board there. They have been in business a long time and are very well established.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Lance Romance said:


> I'm considering relocating to London and wonder where you guys get your repair and setup work done? Reason I'm asking is that I'm a rather good tech who's worked at The Twelfth Fret and The Arts, with a specialty in making guitars play just fantastically. Anyplace worth approaching?


Just be sure to post here if you decide to move. Always on the lookout for a good tech, as many in London are also. Now if you could just bring a good amp tech with you .......


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

Keep 'em coming guys. I need the encouragement.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I know a friend of mine has had some poor tech experience with the guy at Matt's Music, I haven't taken anything in there myself. I'd ask there just to see if perhaps you could get some work there as well.

If you do relocate, drop me a PM as I'd love to have a go-to guy with professional experience!


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks guys! I'm coming into town for the Rock the Park shows this weekend, so I'll check some of these out.


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

davetcan said:


> Just be sure to post here if you decide to move. Always on the lookout for a good tech, as many in London are also. Now if you could just bring a good *amp* tech with you .......


I recommend Dante at Island Amps here in London, so far he has been great to deal with. ISLAND AMPS - Tube Amplifiers and Service - Canada


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Just be sure to post here if you decide to move. Always on the lookout for a good tech, as many in London are also. Now if you could just bring a good amp tech with you .......


ditto x 2 !!!


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

sadowsky13 said:


> Don't know too many, I always go to Guitar Works, Reiner does all my work and does a great job. You may want to touch base with him.


Total opposite of my experience there. I think Reiner knows what he's doing for the most part but his shop is so cluttered and unorganized, I am hesitant to leave any instrument there. He put a new nut on a 12-string a few years back and totally ruined the lacquer and finish around the nut. Really messy and that's the last thing I ever brough there. If you have valuable instruments, Michael McConnville in Stratford is recommended.


----------



## Brigham (Dec 23, 2009)

I live in Windsor, and there's a shop here called Belle Air music that I believe started in London. I'm not sure how they are with tech, but the one in Windsor has a ton of sheet music and other misc music supplies... I'm assuming the one in London is the same


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Lance Romance said:


> I'm considering relocating to London and wonder where you guys get your repair and setup work done? Reason I'm asking is that I'm a rather good tech who's worked at The Twelfth Fret and The Arts, with a specialty in making guitars play just fantastically. Anyplace worth approaching?


If you don't mind a bit of travel I recommend Seppo. He's just outside of Woodstock. I'm from Brantford so I travel about the same distance you'd have to travel from London. He is definitely worth it. He was (maybe still is) the guitar tech for Kim Mitchell. He builds guitars and owns "Frankenstien Guitars". He not only builds a great guitar but just does phenomenal work on repairs and setups. 
Welcome to Frankinstein


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

this is interesting news...
Eric Pykala from the ARTS Music Store in NewMarket is probably the best guitar tech I know.
The interesting part is that he is moving to London at the end of August.
I dont know where he will end up in LOndon but you can still reach him at the Newmarket store till the end of the month.
Here is a link where you can reach him
The Arts Music Stores Toronto Richmond Hill Newmarket Ottawa Hamilton Mississauga Barrie Ontario Canada


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

GTmaker said:


> this is interesting news...
> Eric Pykala from the ARTS Music Store in NewMarket is probably the best guitar tech I know.
> The interesting part is that he is moving to London at the end of August.
> I dont know where he will end up in LOndon but you can still reach him at the Newmarket store till the end of the month.
> ...


Please keep us posted!


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah, I'm relocating sometime after Labour Day, but yesterday was my last day at The Arts. I built a really good business there, as I did in my years at The Twelfth Fret. Looking forward to meeting the local players and getting into the London music scene. My specialty is making guitars play just killer, particularily the beast known as the Stratocaster.
Is there a store in London worth working for? I find Bellones the best of a bad lot, or am I missing something? I might just stay freelance. I'll post something truly spammy when I get into town. Let me know what's needed guys!- Eric Pykala/Lance Romance


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Lance Romance said:


> Yeah, I'm relocating sometime after Labour Day, but yesterday was my last day at The Arts. I built a really good business there, as I did in my years at The Twelfth Fret. Looking forward to meeting the local players and getting into the London music scene. My specialty is making guitars play just killer, particularily the beast known as the Stratocaster.
> Is there a store in London worth working for? I find Bellones the best of a bad lot, or am I missing something? I might just stay freelance. I'll post something truly spammy when I get into town. Let me know what's needed guys!- Eric Pykala/Lance Romance


This is great news, keep us posted please. SPAM is just fine


----------



## rev156 (Mar 2, 2008)

Midtown Music in Sarnia is fantastic. Don Carter is a great Luthier and Jeff Larocque is an awesome guitar and amp tech/builder. He is designing/building an amp for me now, his work is immaculate. He builds to your specs, exactly what you want. Hands down the cleanest, quietest, best sounding amp you'll ever own!
Cheers


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

Well, London is starting to feel like home! I did the ritual tour of the music stores and "repair" places, met a few good people, and got ignored by lots more. In an economy where money is tight, the only thing you really have to sell is outstanding customer service. Reiner at Guitarworks was a cool guy and we had a good chat about the dismal state of the live scene, and was pleasantly surprised by the kind welcome I got at Matt's Music. Didn't go to London Guitar Shop/Bellair, because the last time I was there those two sourpuss idiots turned me off from ever setting my foot in the place (and I'm a huge Musicman guy). I'm more than a little discouraged, and might just go into private practice. Nowhere did I feel the burning passion I have for all things guitar. 
Any other ideas folks?-Eric Pykala/"Lance Romance"


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Eric...Did you talk to Michael McConnville in Stratford? He is certainly passionate about guitars and has been in the business for many years. 

Personally, I would follow your gut instincts and go into private practice.

All the best in sorting this out.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

ive been hearing your name for a while- since before i found the internet.
and you have a solid reputation. obviously, that's because youre good.
if theres any way you can afford to free-lance, or set up your own shop, thats what i would do.
i dont know how your set family or finance-wise, but you have a very marketable skill-
if i were you, id put together a little shop and hang my shingle there. even a shack in the yard, or a room in a basement apartment- i dont think itll matter where you set up.


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks so much for the replies and encouraging words guys! I'm at a point in my life where my daily needs are pretty much covered, but putting bricks and mortar (a storefront) over your head gets expensive really quickly. I've even been toying with the idea of "going mobile", as Pete Townsend would say. My old nickname is "The Rock 'n' Roll Doctor", so maybe I should be doing housecalls on an appointment basis. I've got a good workshop at the family home, but wouldn't want people in and out of there all the time. 
Time to bend some more braincells and figure this out. I really appreciate the support!-Eric


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Lance Romance said:


> I've got a good workshop at the family home, but wouldn't want people in and out of there all the time. Time to bend some more braincells and figure this out. I really appreciate the support!-Eric


A local luthier (Brad Freiheit) had his shop set up in the garage at his home. He had a "person" door to the shop from the outside....just a thought. Not intrusive to his family, insulated and warm, large (it was a double garage) and well lit.

Does this "bend any brain cells" ?...LOL

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Eric, if you have the time I'd love to get my acoustic properly set up.

I like going into matt's music and all the main guys there know me by name, but my best friend went for drum stuff and was ignored by whoever was working at that department at the time. I kinda wanted to go in and be like "killer customer service, keep on it!".

Also if you're just up for making some music on a weekend, feel free to drop me a PM!


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey Budda, your acoustic is ready. Yeah folks, I'm doing the independent "Rock 'n' Roll Doctor" thing. Please PM me if you need some great work done on your guitars. Mods: If this is spamming, my apologies. From what I've seen of the repair scene around here, I consider it a Public Service announcement. -Eric


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'll be getting a hold of you tomorrow about picking it up


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Dropped a guitar off with "Lance" a couple of days ago. First impressions are EXTREMELY positive. Can't wait to get it back. Super nice guy and something long over due in London. 

Now if we could just get a good amp tech .........


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

He does fantastic work, and he's a blast to chat with!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Just picked up the guitar. It's never felt this good, amazing attention to detail and great work by Eric !!!


----------



## boyon00 (Mar 12, 2010)

These comments don't surprise me about Eric...I played drums in a band with Eric in the early 80's, his passion for whatever he believes in, is infectious to say the least. Yeah, and he is also great to shoot the breeze with,he knows his stuff...Good luck Eric...
Brian Lamont


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

Brian, you old dog you! Email me when you get a moment please!
Hey guys, I'm starting to meet some of you, and believe me, the feeling is mutual. I've had some great conversations with some of you I've thoroughly enjoyed. Please spread the word! It's fun for me not being in a "store shop" environment, where we can just cruise down to the workshop and trade cool stories while I work. It's also really nice actually having the player there to pass guitars back and forth until they're "really right", not just do it and send it out. 
Mods: If this sounds like it's becoming spam, please feel free to move or delete. I'm just finding this area to be a black hole when it comes to guitar-teching.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Lance just completed some work on one of my PRS McCartys' and I am absolutely floored by it. It has never played so good! Eric does awesome work with great attention to detail and is a really nice guy who does indeed know his stuff. I highly recommend him for all of your guitar setup and repair needs....God knows we have needed it around here for a long time!


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm blushing Mario! A pleasure meeting and chatting with you, and I love your PRS McCarty Soapbar! Us PRS guys have to spread the love!-Eric


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

mario said:


> Lance just completed some work on one of my PRS McCartys' and I am absolutely floored by it. It has never played so good! Eric does awesome work with great attention to detail and is a really nice guy who does indeed know his stuff. I highly recommend him for all of your guitar setup and repair needs....God knows we have needed it around here for a long time!


Told ya! 

btw, speaking of PRS I just put a pair of Lollar Imperials in my GT McCarty, very very nice match.


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

Imperials and McCartys...a match made in heaven! Regular or low-wind?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

These are regulars.


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

Love to hear it. I think Jason makes some of the best pickups around.


----------



## spaceversussoun (Jul 10, 2010)

Eric threw in some pickups and setup our Jazzmaster AND hooked me up with two cups of coffee and some swell chat while doing it. Super reasonable, super nice guy, and great work!


----------



## Joey D. (Oct 16, 2006)

Just want to throw some good karma Eric's way. Just finished up some work on my Les Paul, he turned an already great guitar into something fantastic. Thanks again man!


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks Dave, Mario, Oliver and Joey (and all of you guys actually!). I'm meeting some great players with nice guitars, and am really happy what great people you all are! I love it when I can work on someones guitar while we chat; makes it as much a social thing as a work thing. Being somewhat new to town makes meeting the players doubly rewarding!
Some of you have asked about the various handles I use: "Lance Romance" was the name of a 600-lb. stud hog that used to be the band mascot when I was playing with Mike McKenna of "Mainline" fame. Tape some Wayfarers on him and he was the coolest addition to any club. The "Rock 'n' Roll Doctor" came from a Lowell George/Little Feat tune of the same name. "If you want to feel real nice just ask the Rock 'n' Roll Doctor's advice...". (I miss you Lowell). My repair partner at The Arts, the sublimely-talented Darryl Bradley, just wrote it on my toolbox one day and the name sort of stuck.
I'm looking forward to meeting more of you folks and working on some more cool guitars! Thanks for your help and support!-Eric


----------



## cgall (Apr 6, 2011)

I have Austin at www.clarksguitars.com fix all of my guitars. Very high quality work. He's based in West Lorne (a little west of London).


----------



## cgall (Apr 6, 2011)

This is an old thread but I thought I'd share my info with you all. I have all of my guitars repaired by Austin at www.clarksguitars.com. the quality of his work is truly high-end. He's a little outside of London but it's worth the drive.


----------

